# Help me Decide on a 240sx (3 options)



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

1997 #$%$#$ light purple 240sx SE, 64k miles. 9000 OBO (Will try for offer 7000)

- Right mirror needs to be replaced and scratches on right side paint. Has been rear ended which only damaged the muffler and that was replaced, and some bumper paint fixed up.


1997 white 240sx SE, 64k miles. 12000 (Will try and offer 10000)

- Lowering springs, crappy 18" rims, alarm system, radar blocker, tint. Scratches on front left bumper but the seller is offering to fix at his expense.


1998 black 240sx SE 5-lug, LSD, 80k miles. 14000 (Oddly high, don't know what to do - KBB is 8600)

- Missing cig lighter and ashtray and a 2" key scratch on door.




...Help. I want a black one, with SE trim so I have sunroof etc... Do all s14a SE come with the better 5-lug bolt? How about LSD?

I keep going in circles. The purple one I can get for a more reasonable price, but it will be a pain getting the mirror and a paint job... Any help, thanks.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

all s14 se;s will come with five lugs and vlsd, pretty sure. sunroofs suck though


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

The second one sounds good. Price is a little high though.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would go with second only becuase i dont like the purple color. haha


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

Kristian said:


> 1997 #$%$#$ light purple 240sx SE, 64k miles. 9000 OBO (Will try for offer 7000)
> 
> - Right mirror needs to be replaced and scratches on right side paint. Has been rear ended which only damaged the muffler and that was replaced, and some bumper paint fixed up.
> 
> ...



Accidents are bad....the black one sounds nice, but damn that's alot of money. The middle one sounds pretty good to me. all s14 LE/SEs have 5 lugs, but only the SE has the LSD. The sunroof is cool and all, but it does give way to a little body flex.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

> I would go with second only becuase i dont like the purple color. haha


I'm thinking about getting the purple one just for the price and getting a paint job when I do the swap (engine bay and all).



I had no idea about sunroofs. They affect it that much that it is noticeable in turns and such?


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

94-6-vision said:


> all s14 LE/SEs have 5 lugs, but only the SE has the LSD. The sunroof is cool and all, but it does give way to a little body flex.


They only make S14 240's in LE and SE, correct? My '95 240 non-SE was 4 lug. Please explain.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> They only make S14 240's in LE and SE, correct? My '95 240 non-SE was 4 lug. Please explain.


sorry...I'm brain dead today...97-98 se/le were 5 lug...there was a base model, but all I ask is why bother?


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Why bother with what?

I'll have to read up on the sunroof issue... I'm not exactly making a pro race car, but it depends on what a difference it makes...


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

don't listen to these tools, only one s14 came optional with vlsd and that was the 1995 se. vlsd came with it only if the car had leather/sunroof/abs, no other s14 nor s14a had vlsd unless it was aftermarket put in.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

The VLSD is part of the ABS/VLSD package. It was available on ALL S14s, but very rare to find base models with it. All SEs were 5 lug.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

there was a post on zilvia saying it was only the 1995 that came bundled with lsd and like you said, it was the abs coupling which also came with leather/sunroof standard.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

I used to have a a 1995 SE, cloth, sunroof, ABS/LSD. Liberty has a 95 or 96 base model, 4 lug, leather, no sunroof, ABS/LSD. I dunno man...this is always confusing, they had alot of option changes throughout the years...


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

But the leather isn't important - since it is SE and has ABS it has the vLSD, correct?

The people are taking the car in for insurance claim on the hit and run and gettin the mirror fixed and the scratches on side fixed  Hooray. Now, though, they don't like my 7500 offer and they say minimum 8500. I think I will go for it cuz it is near KBB, and "someone else made an offer."

Plus, it is all stock and I can probly just get a paintjob. The enxt one up is going for 12,000.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I believe all that matters is that it has ABS. If it does then it has VLSD. But who really cares cause your going to want a helical or clutch type diff anyway.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

What is a helical? And you mean I would want to change out the clutch?

Oh I should read up on VLSD, lol, all I know about it is that I think I want it.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Kristian said:


> What is a helical? And you mean I would want to change out the clutch?
> 
> Oh I should read up on VLSD, lol, all I know about it is that I think I want it.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

helical makes the car go vroom vroom


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

How's that? You know a site that talks about that? I find a bunch of garbage when I search for it online. And selling stuff.


----------



## GreatWhiteDrifter (Apr 25, 2004)

go to www.howstuffworks.com and look for differentials. it shows how the viscous (sp?) and other types of LSD's work.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks man! That seems like the perfect place for me to learn this stuff finally... I'm cursed with a non-auto raising. No one I knew until recently worked on cars.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kristian said:


> Thanks man! That seems like the perfect place for me to learn this stuff finally... I'm cursed with a non-auto raising. No one I knew until recently worked on cars.


no one i knew worked on cars up until like 2 years ago, and now i'm swapping engines, doing bodywork, and everything else you can imagine. you'll learn.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> all s14 se;s will come with five lugs and vlsd, pretty sure. sunroofs suck though


 :dumbass: Not all SE models came with VLSD, it was a special order option most of the time. And IIRC, if they came with VLSD, ABS came as well. 
Just educating and not hating...W3RD... :thumbup: 

-Alex B.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

correct. in the US, VLSD was usually sold with the ABS package. however you could custom order it i believe.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

So... not all SEs have the ABS/VLSD package or am I wrong? I just bought a '97 240sx SE but I don't have my hands on it yet to look at it.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> :dumbass: Not all SE models came with VLSD, it was a special order option most of the time. And IIRC, if they came with VLSD, ABS came as well.
> Just educating and not hating...W3RD... :thumbup:
> 
> -Alex B.


so if your "educating, not hating" there is no need for me to be called a dumbass
 
thats kind of a bitch though, why did nissan have to make all this different options, they piss me off, they could have at least made my base model with 5 lug!


----------



## SXMANIAC (Apr 14, 2004)

*'95/'96 difference*

The '95 240 SE with sunroof,4 lug and power antenna became the '96 LE and the 4 lug wheels stayed with the LE and the SEs got the sunroof, 5 lugs and power antenna.A friend of mine has a '95 SE and it's 4 lug - my '96 LE is 4 lug too :thumbup: 



S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> They only make S14 240's in LE and SE, correct? My '95 240 non-SE was 4 lug. Please explain.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

The manual on my '97 240sx SE describes how to use ABS but I don't think it mentions vLSD and the receipt from the original owner's purchase of the car did not list ABS. How can I find out if this is standard with SE and that is why it is not listed?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

for all the s14 owners..

ABS : who cares if you have or not?? if you do, leave that ish alone..
5lug : if you can count to 5, you can tell if you have 4 lug or 5 lug
VLSD : #1 check for hicas ( 4 wheel steering ) look for a gold pump in the engine bay, right in front of the passenger side. this is a hicas pump.. which means you have hicas. which means you ahve VLSD. #2 check your pumpkin. it has a sticker that says VLSD written on it. #3 peel out and look at ur skid marks

as far as, "why doesn't my car doesn' have lsd??" quit bitching 
as far as, "is my car se??" who cares?? you only care about 5lug or vlsd


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, yea, my car is 5lug but I will look to see if it has vLSD.

As far as ABS goes, I want it for safety. I've been in an accident that would have been less severe if I had ABS. Plus, being RWD and all already causes some problem for bad weather driving/turning.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

i have a 95 se w/ abs and vlsd cloth seats no sunroof, all of it was an option but it stands that it was an abs/vlsd pakage if you go here you'll know all this and wont be guessing http://www.socal240sx.com/faq/specifications.html just pic your year


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

grip2drift said:


> i have a 95 se w/ abs and vlsd cloth seats no sunroof, all of it was an option but it stands that it was an abs/vlsd pakage if you go here you'll know all this and wont be guessing http://www.socal240sx.com/faq/specifications.html just pic your year


*Thank* you! That was just what I was looking for. Now it's all up to me calling the previous owner and seeing if they paid for that, though it looks like they didn't, from the original dealer receipt. No major loss, I suppose, this ABS thing.


----------

